#ubuntu-pa 2011-08-05
<alexogeek> xopa di3gopa
<di3gopa> xopa alexogeek
<alexogeek> cha enante fuí a la entrevista, del puesto de diseñado web, pasamos
<alexogeek> a db admin/sys admin
<alexogeek> toi pensando xD
